# Episches Kopfteil mit lvl 50?



## Fellator (5. Februar 2008)

Das epische Kopfteil was man als Ingi mit Skill 350 herstellen kann, kann man es rein theorethisch schon mit lvl 

50 erstellen und tragen, da man ja mit Lvl 50 schon bis Skill 375 skillen kann..


Dazu: Kann ich mit Lvl 50 eine heroische Instanz der Scherbenwelt betreten( Key würde ich durch den 

wohlwollenden Ruf, durch abgeben von Pflanzenteilen bei der Expedition des Cenarius bekommen) ?


Oder hat jemand eine andere bessere Idee

MfG


----------



## Megannyn (5. Februar 2008)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du die Pflanzenteile-Quest erst mit etwa stufe 60 bekommen, als erstes ist das ja auch eine ganz normale Quest. Außerdem brauchst du eine Mindeststufe um in die Instanzen zu kommen und kann sein, dass die bei den Heroischen noch weiter oden liegt.
Aber die Blaue Brille ist doch auch nicht schlecht, vorallem auf der Stufe!


----------



## Grivok (5. Februar 2008)

und selbst wenn es moeglich waere mit lev 50 ne heroic zu betreten
urnether droppt meist nur der endboss
und bis dahin kommst mit ner 4x70er gruppe nicht, da der lev 50 char alles pullt was nicht bei 3 auf den baeumen ist


----------



## roguff (5. Februar 2008)

Ganz interessanter Gedanke. Also es geht definitiv nicht. Ohne das du durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt gegangen bist, kannst du in der Scherbenwelt keine Quests annehmen. Und durchs Portal kann man bekanntlich erst ab 58. 
Und wie oben richtig erwähnt worden ist, ist die Pflanzenteile Sammelquest, erstmals eine normale Quest. Erst von da an kann man weitere Teile für Ruf abgeben, bis wohlwollend.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (5. Februar 2008)

heroics haben ne eingangsbeschränkung: level 70


----------



## Fellator (5. Februar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> heroics haben ne eingangsbeschränkung: level 70



ne leider nicht.. haben letztens eben aus diesem grund einen lvl 64 durchgezogen für urnether damit er seinen urnether fürs kopfteil bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (5. Februar 2008)

seit wann kann man da schon früher rein, ich kam vor ein paar tagen mit meinem 69er pala nicht rein, trotz schlüssel. mußte dann wieder auf meinen dudu umloggen. da war wohl eher was verbuggt, das hatte ich nämlich auch schon mit nem schneiderreirezept, für alle war es der ganz normale runenstoffumhang und für meinen account hatte der 1765432654 blockwertung einenroten und einen metasockel und das ding startete eine nicht vorhandene quest. bug wurde allerdings mit dem letzten patch behoben.

aber in die scherbenwelt kann man teoretisch schon früher durch porten, allerdings kann man keine quests machen und somit keinen ruf bekommen.

ist es aber vielleicht möglich, das ein anderer ingi einem das kopfteil herstellt, oder werden die beim aufheben gebunden (kenn mich da noch nicht so aus, habe ingi mit nem twink erst auf 120)


----------



## roguff (6. Februar 2008)

sarika schrieb:


> ist es aber vielleicht möglich, das ein anderer ingi einem das kopfteil herstellt, oder werden die beim aufheben gebunden (kenn mich da noch nicht so aus, habe ingi mit nem twink erst auf 120)


Ist gebunden beim Aufheben.


----------



## Kroshi (8. Februar 2008)

also wie das mitm betreten aussieht hab ich keine ahnung, aber die abzeichen die du für den urnether brauchst sind ab lvl 70, somit unmöglich...


----------



## Tirkari (11. Februar 2008)

Kroshi, du weißt aber, daß man Urnether nicht nur eintauschen, sondern auch gedropt bekommen kann...?
In jeder Heroic gibts einen vom Endboss (Ausnahme Bollwerk, da dropt den der vorletzte Boss) und in (einigen) normalen Inis kann es sein, daß der Endboss einen dropt (aber relativ geringe Chance)


----------



## Maternus (13. Februar 2008)

Theoretisch möglich, aber mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
Zum ersten würdest Du, wie bereits erwähnt, alles innerhalb der Ini heranziehen was in irgendeiner Weise laufen kann. Zum anderen müsste Dich ja vorher ständig eine Gruppe gut equippter 70er bewachen, damit Du auch den Beruf erlernen bzw skillen kannst.
Mit Level 58 durch die Scherbenwelt zu rennen um die Fp zu sammeln, ist schon mitunter sehr haarig. Mit 50 halte ich das für nahezu ausgeschlossen, da Deine Rüstung dem Schaden der Scherbenweltmobs nichts entgegensetzen kann.


----------



## Toyuki (13. Februar 2008)

Maternus schrieb:


> Theoretisch möglich, aber mehr als unwahrscheinlich.
> Zum ersten würdest Du, wie bereits erwähnt, alles innerhalb der Ini heranziehen was in irgendeiner Weise laufen kann. Zum anderen müsste Dich ja vorher ständig eine Gruppe gut equippter 70er bewachen, damit Du auch den Beruf erlernen bzw skillen kannst.
> Mit Level 58 durch die Scherbenwelt zu rennen um die Fp zu sammeln, ist schon mitunter sehr haarig. Mit 50 halte ich das für nahezu ausgeschlossen, da Deine Rüstung dem Schaden der Scherbenweltmobs nichts entgegensetzen kann.



das is doch kein problem hexer portet dich vor die ini und die gruppe hat vorher alles bis aufn endboss gecleart... also aggroproblem ist kein problem
das problem is halt vor 70 kommst net rein


----------



## Maternus (13. Februar 2008)

Toyuki schrieb:


> das is doch kein problem hexer portet dich vor die ini und die gruppe hat vorher alles bis aufn endboss gecleart... also aggroproblem ist kein problem
> das problem is halt vor 70 kommst net rein



Man kommt mit jedem Level in jede Ini herein, insofern man den Key besitzt. Eine Levelbeschränkung existiert nur in Raidinis. Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Levelbeschränkung beim Skillen aus? Kommt Level 50 schon auf Skill 350? Mir war als ob man zumindest Level 60+ haben müsste.


----------



## Alcasim (13. Februar 2008)

Jap, geht ab 50

Lvl 5: Bis 150
Lvl 20: Bis 225
Lvl 35: Bis 300
Lvl 50: Bis 375

Wird dann später vermutlich so weitergehen:

Lvl 65: Bis 450
Lvl 80: Bis 525
Lvl 95: Bis 600
....


----------



## Throgan (16. Februar 2008)

So, wie nun bekannt wurde soll mit 2.4 Urnether Und Nethervortex nicht mehr BOP sein ( Quelle ), von daher wäre es dann theoretisch möglich die Brille schon mit 50 zu tragen. Insofern Blizzard nicht die Anforderungen für die Epicbrille auf lvl 70 setzt mit 2.4 und man die Mats kauft/farmt/etc...


----------



## Anumunrama (21. Februar 2008)

die verbesserte version wird dann ja ab 70 sein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (13. März 2008)

Hoffentlich ist blizzard so intelligent und gibt den normalen epicbrillen ein mindestlvl was man benötigt, wär schon bissel übertrieben wenn man auf 50 mit der Rumrennt, dann fehlen nur noch 2 raketenwerfer und man wär der hammertwink


----------



## 0wned159 (17. März 2008)

ha!  wenn die epic brille nicht bind on pic ist, dann kann man sich (falls lvl 70)  mit dem main char in heroic instanzen gehen und urnether "farmen". wenn der main dann auch zuuufällig ingi mindestens 350 ist, kann er doch die epic brille herstellen und per post an den twink senden. wo ist das problem? oO

edit: omg.. ich hab mich verlesen...  ist ja beim aufheben gebunden sry für spam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DrKnievel (24. März 2008)

Die Brille ist BoP - leider. Sonst würde ich mir mit meinem Jäger von einem Schurken die Lederbrille herstellen lassen.

Aber der Urnether - hat man auf ein paar Screens vom PTR sehen können - WAR zumindest eine zeitlang nichtmehr BoP. Also freie Bahn für Lvl 50 Edeltwinks


----------



## toxtronic (27. März 2008)

Jop unf auf den richtigen Realms sind die auch ned mehr BoP!


----------



## Fendrin (28. März 2008)

Hi,

das mit euren LvL 50 Edel Twinks wird leider nix.
Urnether ist zwar jetzt nichmehr BoP und man kanns im AH verkaufen/erwerben, doch nun ist die Mindestanforderung der Brille neben Inig auf 350, auch auf LvL 62 erhöht worden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Grivok (1. April 2008)

hmmm lev 62 ist immer noch genial
hat kein anderer nen epic mit lev 62 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (3. April 2008)

eben, son fettes Epic für lvl 62 ist immernoch sehr edel.


----------



## Dragó82 (29. April 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> hmmm lev 62 ist immer noch genial
> hat kein anderer nen epic mit lev 62
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hhhmmmm naja es soll leute geben die Epic ab 29 haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hand des Toten


----------



## Seelenkiller (2. Mai 2008)

roguff schrieb:


> Ganz interessanter Gedanke. Also es geht definitiv nicht. Ohne das du durchs Portal in die Scherbenwelt gegangen bist, kannst du in der Scherbenwelt keine Quests annehmen. Und durchs Portal kann man bekanntlich erst ab 58.
> Und wie oben richtig erwähnt worden ist, ist die Pflanzenteile Sammelquest, erstmals eine normale Quest. Erst von da an kann man weitere Teile für Ruf abgeben, bis wohlwollend.




seit wann muss man die scherbenwelt durchs portal betreten? das hab ich nur mit meinem main gemacht. alle anderen hab ich shat porten lassen. selbst mein level 10er haben den ruhestein da. weil man einfach zu jederzeit in jede großstadt kommt ohne ewige flugzeiten in kauf zu nehmen. und weiter skillen kann man auch. entweder man lässt sich von nem hexi nach thrallmar porten(horde) oder macht es wie ich auf die gefährliche weise. man rennt mit nem kollegen durch wälder von terrokar, durch den pass der hetzer und dann rüber zu thrallmar. dauer: circa 15-20min wegen der mobs


aber gehen tut alles. man muss es nur wollen ;-)


----------



## Madrake (20. Mai 2008)

hab mri zwar den Thread nicht komplett durchgelesen *schäm*

aber bei mir steht auf der Brille "benötigt lvl 62"

von daher kann man die Brille ab lvl 62 tragen und Urnether ist ja nun nicht mehr seelengebunden von daher leicht für Ingitwinks erreichbar...

mfg


----------

